# Horse Quadsuit



## PhantomChicken (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey everybody! This is my first post to this forum, and it's a fun one! 

Here's the deal: Every year for the past 3 years I have been increasing my costume savvy by building ever bigger ever crazier costumes. First I created a homage to Adam West's Batman, next year i did an iTunes Shadow Dancer, and, finally, last year, I did a "Navy Seal". I put it in quotes, because, as you can imagine, it was no ordinary Nave SEAL. It was a Seal in Naval garb. 

I know. Bad, bad, bad pun. But my friends loved it, and they keep saying, "I don't know if you can do anything to beat what you did last year." So this year, with that challenge in mind, I am attempting to do just that. 

My Navy Seal, was also my first experience with fursuiting and my first half-suit. I really enjoyed the experience, and I gave myself plenty of time to finish the project seeing as I have recently graduated college and work a real job now; making it difficult to find time to work on the suit. 

So, for the past 4 weeks, I've been in the early planning and building stages of this year's costume: A Race Horse. 

I know. It's a big undertaking for a guy who only has a 1/2 suit to his name, but I think it's a challenge worth taking on. 

So far I've done pretty well. I've found some good visual tutorials and hints by watching videos of people who are also making them, and I think I'm gonna have it done in time for all of the fall festivities that go on in my neck of the woods. 

I plan on using this thread to post pics, gather comments, and get advice on how to construct the suit. I'm pretty far along already, but if anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I'll be posting pictures soon, so stay tuned!


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 22, 2009)

Wooh! Always nice to see more Quads. 

Good luck.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks! I'm working on it as we speak.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 23, 2009)

Quadsuits sound...impossibly difficult.

Good luck, and I'm looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Sep 23, 2009)

The more I work on it the more I'm inclined to agree, but so far so good!


----------



## PhantomChicken (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay... so here's the deal. I have completed my first full fursuit. Unfortunately, it turned out to not be a quadsuit as previously promised. I got about 40% of the way through making it a quadsuit and realized that, if I continued to do work on this suit, it would be January before I finished. Plus I realized that taking it to various Halloween parties would be very difficult. 

So I revised it. 

I bought some nice dark brown fur... 2 yards worth... and ordered more... then realized that I needed at least 6 yards for all the work I was doing. Well, when I went to order more from Joanne's they sent like 30 different furs to the store.  ...and then I realized I had a problem. So I found a white fur that looked nice and decided, "Hey! I'll just be a Zebra!" 

As I described this to a friend of mine, she told me how she was hand-making a "Rainbow Brite" costume for halloween. She said, "You know what? You should come as Starlite!"

I grinned and said, "Yeah!" 

So that's what I did. And, without further adieu, I give you Starlite!











Let me know what 'yall think!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

Fix your images so that they don't give pop-ups asking us for usernames and passwords, please.


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 31, 2009)

Find a different photo site. This one is annoying the heck out of me with Possibly Malicious Pop ups. (or even a phishing attempt as I never heard of that photo site)


----------



## PhantomChicken (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry guys... Check it again. If it still doesn't work I'll get it fixed.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

Works now; images are showing.  Thanks.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Oct 31, 2009)

You're welcome... Let me know what ya think!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm admittedly disappointed that it's not a quadsuit, but so far it doesn't look half bad.

(Sorry, I'm a poor suiting critic.)


----------



## PhantomChicken (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah... I am too. It was more of a "do I REALLY want to be on all fours all night" issue... and since I hadn't ever made a full suit I figured this might be the better route to go... I learned a lot by doing this suit, and the next one I do will definitely be a quad. :-\


----------

